# Dead pixels on 3ds



## hulaburger (Dec 1, 2014)

does anyone else have dead pixels on their screen?
I have one on my top left screen and it bugs the hell out of me. I guess it's technically covered in the warranty if you bug nintendo about it, but my console is out of warranty right now

is there any way to fix stuck pixels or nah?


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Dec 1, 2014)

Not that I know if, uh any way to fix it... 

Never had this problem.


----------



## Punchyleaf (Dec 1, 2014)

I don't have any thank Goodness. But yeah you send it in to nintendo though it may not be covered under their warranty if I remember what my friend said when he sent his in.


----------



## lazuli (Dec 1, 2014)

hulaburger said:


> does anyone else have dead pixels on their screen?
> I have one on my top left screen and it bugs the hell out of me. I guess it's technically covered in the warranty if you bug nintendo about it, but my console is out of warranty right now
> 
> is there any way to fix stuck pixels or nah?



i feel so sorry for you
if my ds had any dead pixels/deep scratches on the screen, id cry for days and then beg my mom for a new one


----------



## Rasha (Dec 1, 2014)

I have like 2, it's not my 3ds but I still feel bad XP


----------



## Reindeer (Dec 2, 2014)

I have a single dead pixel on my touch screen, at the bottom. I've had it since a month or two after I got my system, but since it's not really that bothersome I never got it fixed.
There's no way to fix them, just replacing. I wouldn't recommend you do that, especially if its still under warranty.


----------



## lazuli (Dec 2, 2014)

Reindeer said:


> I have a single dead pixel on my touch screen, at the bottom. I've had it since a month or two after I got my system, but since it's not really that bothersome I never got it fixed.
> There's no way to fix them, just replacing. I wouldn't recommend you do that, especially if its still under warranty.



_you are strong if it does not bother you_


----------



## floofyunicorn (Dec 2, 2014)

Is it a dead pixel or dust under the screen? My top screen was fine until I sent it to Nintendo for repairs, then it came back with two white spots on the upper screen. But it's a far cry better than my first 3DS XL which had about ten of them.


----------



## Jarrad (Dec 2, 2014)

I had a few dead pixels once

they've disappeared now though
like one day they just disappeared....

I think the 3DS fairy came to me at night


----------



## VillageDweller (Dec 2, 2014)

I can't tell if they disappeared or not but like they're in the middle of my screen so I never see them because that's where everything happens.
(besides, only like 2)

or maybe they disappeared idk. but yeah. it happened on my old DSi as well, I just kind of forget about them


----------



## tamagotchi (Dec 2, 2014)

hulaburger said:


> does anyone else have dead pixels on their screen?
> I have one on my top left screen and it bugs the hell out of me. I guess it's technically covered in the warranty if you bug nintendo about it, but my console is out of warranty right now
> 
> is there any way to fix stuck pixels or nah?



I had a few, but they were small and new. I just rubbed the screen with the dead pixels gently with warm water until they're gone, lol. Works for me.


----------



## Locket (Dec 2, 2014)

computertrash said:


> i feel so sorry for you
> if my ds had any dead pixels/deep scratches on the screen, id cry for days and then beg my mom for a new one



Mine doesn't turn on. My dad killed trying to fix it after it's hinge broke.


----------



## Kasuralixa (Dec 2, 2014)

jeez it never even occurred to me that this could happen.. I'm blessed with really no scratches or dead pixels or anything on my 3ds. I treat it nicely but not extremely nicely.. sometimes, if I feel daring, I toss it onto my bed. that's about it.
I do have a ~1" long cut on my monitor from a virtual skype knife fight though. It bugs me when I try to watch movies with dark scenes.


----------



## Tao (Dec 2, 2014)

RetroT said:


> I had a few, but they were small and new. I just rubbed the screen with the dead pixels gently with warm water until they're gone, lol. Works for me.





...That...That works? Seriously?


I'm going giving my TV a bath then! It has a tiny area of dead pixels...Not enough to be noticeable when watching TV or playing 'other console games', but noticeable when playing WiiU and everything is brightly colored except that small dot of blackness..


----------



## Tao (Dec 2, 2014)

I just tried using this:


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZjdrMuKpaCI


No idea if it's working or not...It's still 'playing' on my TV and I can't tell if the pixels are 'fixing' or I'm just under a placebo effect.

Seems to work for some people though and considering 3DS's have youtube, it couldn't hurt to try (assuming the dead ones are on the top screen).


----------



## tamagotchi (Dec 2, 2014)

Tao said:


> ...That...That works? Seriously?
> 
> 
> I'm going giving my TV a bath then! It has a tiny area of dead pixels...Not enough to be noticeable when watching TV or playing 'other console games', but noticeable when playing WiiU and everything is brightly colored except that small dot of blackness..



Well, it worked for me! Can't say it worked for everyone, but it also got rid of a few blobs on my computer monitor. Hope your TV loses those ugly dead pixels, ha ha.

Also, I used that video, too. The pixels started turning greens and other colors and started shrinking. Hopefully it works. ^^


----------



## Tao (Dec 2, 2014)

RetroT said:


> Well, it worked for me! Can't say it worked for everyone, but it also got rid of a few blobs on my computer monitor. Hope your TV loses those ugly dead pixels, ha ha.
> 
> Also, I used that video, too. The pixels started turning greens and other colors and started shrinking. Hopefully it works. ^^



I read up on the 'technique' and how it works and it can apparently take hours D: So I might just leave it on whenever I'm not really using the TV for a week.


I hope it goes...I'm sick of everybody looking like they have a fly on their face...


----------



## tamagotchi (Dec 2, 2014)

Tao said:


> I read up on the 'technique' and how it works and it can apparently take hours D: So I might just leave it on whenever I'm not really using the TV for a week.
> 
> 
> I hope it goes...I'm sick of everybody looking like they have a fly on their face...



You could just leave it on overnight for a few hours, ha ha.


----------



## Tao (Dec 2, 2014)

RetroT said:


> You could just leave it on overnight for a few hours, ha ha.



I could do, but then there's always the likely possibility that I wake up in the middle of the night and forget I've left it on...Only for me to lose my s**t as I think aliens are abducting me xD


The video is bad enough already. I keep glancing at the screen every now and again and feeling like I've somehow caught epilepsy.


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Dec 2, 2014)

My 3DS has a area where it is lighter on my bottom screen? bugs me so much.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Dec 3, 2014)

There's a dot on my touch screen that my sister somehow got On there 4 days after I got the system.

I don't know if it's a dead pixel or a scratch but it won't go away. The fact you can feel it though makes me think it's a scratch


----------



## Tao (Dec 3, 2014)

LoveMcQueen said:


> There's a dot on my touch screen that my sister somehow got On there 4 days after I got the system.
> 
> I don't know if it's a dead pixel or a scratch but it won't go away. The fact you can feel it though makes me think it's a scratch




It's likely a scratch or a little bit of dirt. If it feels raised from the screen, just scratch that right off with your nail cos it'll be dirt or something.

Dead pixels are black. Hot pixels are white. Stuck pixels are stuck on any other color.


----------



## oranges_ate_you (Dec 6, 2014)

didnt this use to be a sticky what happened?


----------

